# Wanted: mimosa seeds



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I am in SW Missouri and am looking for some Mimosa tree seeds. I am near Branson and could trade something for them. Let me know if you have seeds (or a tree I could collect them from). I am planning a Food Forest and will use them as a support species. Thanks!!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

PM your address. I will send you more than what you want.


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

Would you send me some too? Had one at my last house and it finally bloomed, then wee had to move...didn't get any seeds collected.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Dave I sent you a PM - thanks!!


----------

